# Nasal or injection Bordatella for puppy



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have always done nasal.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

when it's the first time they frequently give the nasal and then the injected about 3 weeks later.
The nasal acts much faster, and seems to give better protection. The injected lasts longer. 
The only problem I know of with the nasal is that if the dog is put under stress (such as boarded) within about a week of getting it, they can actually come down with a mild case of kennel cough from the vaccination itself. It's unusual, but it can happen. If it does, it goes away in a few days. 
Most vets around here prefer the nasal and only give the injected to dogs that won't let them close enough to do the nasal.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Always have used the nasal.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Butters received nasal bordatella at 12 weeks and contracted kennel cough from a public dog area at 6 months old. Needless to say, we stick to the injection now... no problems since and we take the boys to public dog areas even more frequently now. 

BUT, I will say that after receiving the nasal Butters never sneezed like the vet said he should have...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Butters received nasal bordatella at 12 weeks and contracted kennel cough from a public dog area at 6 months old. Needless to say, we stick to the injection now... no problems since and we take the boys to public dog areas even more frequently now.
> 
> BUT, I will say that after receiving the nasal Butters never sneezed like the vet said he should have...


Even tho they are vaccinated, it doesnt cover all strains, its like us with the flu shot.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Mine get the nasal, I didn't even know there was an injectable. I only get it for them because they are boarded once in a blue moon and they require it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We also do the nasal.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I have given the nasal and found that it is less stressful for Moxie, she doesn't like needles. I have heard that it is similar to a human flu shot doesn't cover everything and isn't totally necessary. I don't board Moxie so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont bored mine either but since mine are around other dogs, foster dogs, take training classes, I have it done.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah moxie is rarely around other dogs which could be why she's been having so many issues lately.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Just like the flu shot for us, the nasal is a live virus and said to protect better.

The injection is a dead virus and is said to not work quite as good

Also like the flu shot, it only protects against certain strands so if your dog gets a strand that wasn't anticipated that year your dog may still get kennel cough (mine did)

We go with the nasal


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I get the nasal if Brooks is going to be boarded. I was told when I got it that it just lasted 6 months. Brooks needed to be boarded again when it was just 6 1/2 months after it was done and asked if I needed to re-give it and then the vet said No, it lasted a year.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Some vets give it every 6 months, others give it once a year and others somewhere in between. at the daycare/boarding facility I work at we require it every 6 months and as far as I know most other facilities require it every 6 months as well.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

My girls get the nasal. Kinda a must since we go to shows, classes, play dates, therapy visits, demos, (all with lots of dogs). You never know what is floating around.

Luckily, my girls have not picked up kennel cough :crossfing


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

our vet does the nasal as well


----------

